# Any ideas for Diy adjustable rear stabilizer bracket



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I was thinking about a plastic rod holder that I have in my boat. It is adjustable with two round plastic plates that have axial teeth cast in their faces. The plates face each other and to adjust the holder you loosen a nut and ratchet the plates over one or several teeth to make a bigger adjustment. I am not sure if I am explaining this so it is understandable. Are you aware of other adjustable systems similar that could be adapted for a stabilizer bracket?


----------



## skullworks0941 (May 8, 2012)

I made a simple one that kind of looked a little ******* but it worked well. I riser mounted it in my lower quiver mount whole on the riser of my old pse stinger. It was basically 2 pieces of angle iron mounted together. It allowed both vertical and horizontal adjustment. I welded a nut to one of the sides to easily be able to remove the side bar. There where no fixed adjustment points (teeth) but it got the job done. I wish I still had it I would post a pic.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I made one today that goes on the string stop rod. I can send it to to see if you like it. My bow doesn't feel really good with a rear stab.


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

built this one with a skill saw, drill and dremel ....works awesome ..used it all last 3d season with no problems at all...


----------



## skullworks0941 (May 8, 2012)

skullworks0941 said:


> I made a simple one that kind of looked a little ******* but it worked well. I riser mounted it in my lower quiver mount whole on the riser of my old pse stinger. It was basically 2 pieces of angle iron mounted together. It allowed both vertical and horizontal adjustment. I welded a nut to one of the sides to easily be able to remove the side bar. There where no fixed adjustment points (teeth) but it got the job done. I wish I still had it I would post a pic.


I found it but forgot to take a pic to put up here. I will do it when I get back home sat.


----------



## cooper334 (Jan 5, 2008)

Tag


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

mattheww1377 said:


> built this one with a skill saw, drill and dremel ....works awesome ..used it all last 3d season with no problems at all...


What did you use to make yours.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Use a flat plate, drill holes where required and attach a 10 degree front disconnect. Should be able to find something you like by doing that.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is one I built based on info I learned from reading the Grivs comments in this article.
http://www.archerylearningcenter.archerylive.com/images/stories/articles/stabilizers-archery-02-10.pdf

Basically he talks about why angling the stabilizer is mostly placebo and not really based on physics. (Paraphrasing of course) So this is why mine is basically straight back. Note I've incorporated the wrist sling functionality directly into the bracket. Good luck and above all have fun.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

built this using a 1/2"x3/4"x1-3/4" and a 3/4"x3/4"x1-3/4" cut from aluminum that I picked up at a fleamarket...cut it using a chop saw and a portable grinder....drilled holes in a small drill press...sanded corners rounded with a belt sander....will paint with rustoleum bedliner right before hunting season but for the summer itll work like a charm


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

My Hoyt has a 1/4" threaded hole low on the riser where the stab is supposed to go. I am thinking about bending up a light gage L angle and screwing one leg to the bow and mounting a quick disconnect to the other leg. I could bend the angle to what ever looks right and tilt the bow mounted bracket to let me set the downward angle of the stab to what ever looks reasonable. Not sure how to keep the bow mounted bracket from rotating with 8-10 ounces hanging on the end. Don't want to scratch yo the riser.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

b0w_bender said:


> Here is one I built based on info I learned from reading the Grivs comments in this article.
> http://www.archerylearningcenter.archerylive.com/images/stories/articles/stabilizers-archery-02-10.pdf
> 
> Basically he talks about why angling the stabilizer is mostly placebo and not really based on physics. (Paraphrasing of course) So this is why mine is basically straight back. Note I've incorporated the wrist sling functionality directly into the bracket. Good luck and above all have fun.



For some folks it is to help balance a lean induced by a heavy sight. In the case of a heavy sight it is not a placebo. If George's article was spot on it would not matter which side of the bow the rear stab went on. 

A downward angle can even effect things. The stab has the most leverage in a downward direction when it is horizontal. As the angle changes in an upward or downward direction the amount of force it has on the bow to tip forward or backward decreases. The total mass has not changed but the balance has. 

The same is true for any angle changes in the horizontal plane. 90deg from the riser is where the stab will have the most leverage and any angle greater or smaller decreases the leverage and therefore the effective force on torque.

I understand what George is writing about and many of his comments are right on the money.


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

the bracket is aluminum plate. just drilled holes where i wanted and cut out with a jigsaw. very slowly..lol the angle mount was 3/4 round stock aluminum . cut it at the angle i wanted and drilled and tapped the hole to screw my stab in. it will rotate when a stab is put on no matter how tight , so i used a compass to make a circle slightly smaller than the diameter of the angle and drilled small dimples all around the circle. Then drilled into my angle to match, placed a small spring and a lil metal ball inside the angle. now just loosen the allen and rotate it and when you tighten it back down it will never rotate..


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

apamambax said:


> built this using a 1/2"x3/4"x1-3/4" and a 3/4"x3/4"x1-3/4" cut from aluminum that I picked up at a fleamarket...cut it using a chop saw and a portable grinder....drilled holes in a small drill press...sanded corners rounded with a belt sander....will paint with rustoleum bedliner right before hunting season but for the summer itll work like a charm


That is really nice.

I used a Cartel V-Bar bracket that I got pretty cheap off E-Bay. I took it apart and had two. You need the bracket, two nuts with bolts and couple of washers. I simply chose a hole in the riser where it would work out and bolted it to the riser. I split it with a buddy so I have maybe $10 in mine.


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

Dont want to jack this tread but wlukd any one have one for sale


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I will see what I can send your way. Just PM me your mailing address. If I have an extra it is all yours, no selling on here so life is good.....


----------



## newbowthunder (Jan 21, 2012)

OhWell said:


> I will see what I can send your way. Just PM me your mailing address. If I have an extra it is all yours, no selling on here so life is good.....


Thanks alot


----------

